# Entering the Office Side



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I took an office job, (electrical planning position). I went to school through the I.E.C & N.J.A.T.C to become a journeyman wireman. Industrial & Commercial jobs, then took a position in the electrical maintenance shop for TVA Seqouyah, and now I am still at TVA, and am now an electrical planner. 

I like it.

I spend more time looking at drawings and developing repair and troubleshooting plans for the shop electricians. Pays more, and the hours are more flexible. 

Great job and I still get out into the field, and will sometimes go out with the guys I used to work with to help assist them if needed.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I worked my way from apprentice to journeyman to foreman to superintendent to PM/ estimator to shop owner. I love my job, it has its ups and downs though. Many days I would love to be back in the field. But my knees and back like my current job better.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have been an office bitch for about 4 years. I still get my hands dirty and miss running big jobs on the job everyday but at the same time I don't miss being in a closed in building a few floors up with no air circulation during a brutal south Louisiana summer. It's a hard transition and hard to keep up when you might have a shovel in your hand in the morning, a meeting after that, a service call after that, and some layout/planning/material requisitions in the afternoon. It sucks to be an office bitch and an electrical wizard also.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I just noticed I joined this forum 8 years ago today...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

walkerj said:


> I just noticed I joined this forum 8 years ago today...


How many times have you tried to leave? I can't count how many attempts I've made. Longest I made it away from here has been 2 weeks.

Geez...


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

SkillZah said:


> a few went into CAD and pre-planning. Our local allowed them to continue paying dues, however I'm not sure how it affects retirement or other benefits. I know they can no longer vote in meetings.


I don't know why they would have to shelf their book to go into the shop. The company could hire someone out of school to be a CAD jockey, but they will not get someone who could layout a job like a JW. The whole idea is to model in a job that is constructable, not one that has everyone working harder. 

I also do 3D coordination and Asbuilt drawings, but it is at journeyman rate, no different than the field. All the trades I coordinate with are also journeymen from their respective trade. Sometimes one of them will be retired and somehow still doing shop drawings. 

Most of my time is in the field. The longest stretch was two months in the office. A five story academic building may only take three weeks. That is good for me because I like being in the field. The office part is nice for a change and a challenge.


----------



## SkillZah (May 13, 2015)

cabletie said:


> I don't know why they would have to shelf their book to go into the shop. The company could hire someone out of school to be a CAD jockey, but they will not get someone who could layout a job like a JW.


It is my understanding that if you keep your ticket open you still get your pension, and can go sign back on the book if you choose. I decided to give estimating a try and still pay basic dues, but no working dues. I've noticed I'm gaining weight and my back is starting to hurt, and I've only been in the office 3 months. I kind of took the physical aspect of the field for granted, but I like the pace of the office and the fact that I"m working 40 hours a week, rain or shine.

I've decided to give it a year no matter what, and see if I can find ways to keep myself active and healthy despite the change in physical activity, as there is much to learn on the front end , and it is a challenge.

Thanks for the replies!:thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

SkillZah said:


> It is my understanding that if you keep your ticket open you still get your pension, and can go sign back on the book if you choose. I decided to give estimating a try and still pay basic dues, but no working dues. I've noticed I'm gaining weight and my back is starting to hurt, and I've only been in the office 3 months. I kind of took the physical aspect of the field for granted, but I like the pace of the office and the fact that I"m working 40 hours a week, rain or shine.
> 
> I've decided to give it a year no matter what, and see if I can find ways to keep myself active and healthy despite the change in physical activity, as there is much to learn on the front end , and it is a challenge.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!:thumbup:


You definitely want to start exercising now if your gaining after only 3 months. I know most shops will negotiate the wage package for office help, but a lot of guys will stay with the ticket and continue to pay dues. I would prefer that my benefits continue to be paid. Basically, it's what you negotiate. Minumum 115% of JW plus benifits would be my start.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I worked 8 very part time years doing electrical work (High school and college). Then upon graduation I did concrete full time for a year. Seemed like a cop out at the time, but wait for the wisdom, which will come later in this small biography..... (I did that as well through high school and college, more regularly than electric) 

After a year of concrete, I started doing electric full time. That lasted for about 6 years. Then I took an estimating / project management position with another company. 

That lasted 6ish years. Bankruptcy (for the owner / business). Misuse of credit destroys lives.....so does lying and being deceitful to your employees, suppliers, unions, customers.............................. which lead to the bankruptcy................

Then I went into business full time for myself. 

At the time, I had an issue with everywhere I was, at the time. Now looking back, I do not regret any of it. It has all lead to where I am, and I am thankful for all the experience I have had. I could not have ran my business, or been able to have any idea what it would cost to do a job if I had not taken the leap to hang up the tools and pick up a pen.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy hearing an office worker complain about their back or some other body part, but is the truth. After sitting in a chair for a few weeks my back has never felt worse. My elbow from moving a mouse all day is no joy either. I use a track ball mouse for modeling/drawing now. much better. A better work station would also help.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

cabletie said:


> I know it sounds crazy hearing an office worker complain about their back or some other body part, but is the truth. After sitting in a chair for a few weeks my back has never felt worse. My elbow from moving a mouse all day is no joy either. I use a track ball mouse for modeling/drawing now. much better. A better work station would also help.


LOL:no:


----------



## SkillZah (May 13, 2015)

cabletie said:


> I know it sounds crazy hearing an office worker complain about their back or some other body part, but is the truth. After sitting in a chair for a few weeks my back has never felt worse. My elbow from moving a mouse all day is no joy either. I use a track ball mouse for modeling/drawing now. much better. A better work station would also help.


Now that I think about it, yeah it's kind of ironic, but I had no idea how much my body would "not like" sitting down all day. Yeah I would get sore and tired doing underground and climbing ladders all day, but it was a good muscle kind of sore.

I guess now that I'm working white collar hours, I have no excuse not to be hitting the gym in the morning before work. Whether or not I actually do it, is another story altogether:laughing:


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I still pay dues to Local 175 to keep my ticket alive and well. No way would I let my ticket drop. It is a great back-up plan to have, incase I should ever want to go back to my tools.

I sit most of the day, but it is up to me to keep in shape, and going out into the factory for walkdowns of jobs that I am planning, and/or assisting other electricians out in the field keeps a good balance.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

After I finished my apprenticeship and got my journeyman’s license I continued going to college, and 10 years later finally got my bachelor’s degree. I did it because the company offered free tuition and I didn’t want to one day wish I hadn’t taken advantage of that. Later I got to thinking my degree would be worth more if I had some other experience to go with it and made the transition.

I was very surprised at how my body reacted. It was difficult to spend an entire day tied to a desk and I often felt I was going stir crazy and would have to go out to the shop and “do something”. Like anything else, over time I’ve gotten used to it.

I work non-union and I still maintain my master’s license. I also make an effort to keep my skills up and stay in touch with new technology/process by occasionally providing electrical coverage for the plants on weekends when one of the guys wants some time off.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

SkillZah said:


> Hello all,
> I have been reading this forum for years, however this will be my first post...
> And it is a question:
> 
> ...



We have estimator/PM calls at out hall. It all depends what you want to do. I enjoy estimating jobs and managing the execution. I got tired of a sore back.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Inasmuch as i'd like _'in'_ some days, i'd grow an azz the shape of my chair... ........the field keeps me fit......~CS~


----------

